# Raw Bar Baltimore (aka Marc4pt0)



## MontezumaBoy (Jun 30, 2019)

Got the chance to stop in to Marc4pt0's latest creation in the twin harbor's (Canton really?) area of Baltimore.

Marc was kind enough to pop out of the very busy kitchen for a meet & greet ... even though the place was hopping ... Can't say enough about the place, Marc and food all being on point / yummy & creative!

Will be back & most definitely worth the side trip if you are anywhere near the city. He's got two others that are a lot of fun to check out as well if you have the time.

Thx Marc!

TjA


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 30, 2019)

That's great to hear. I have to get up that way and harass Marc one of these days -- it's been too long.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jun 30, 2019)

If I had a weekend to spare I was going to head down and harass you as well ... next time will give you a heads up!


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 1, 2019)

I would have happily put you to work helping me finish installing a netting system over the garden 

Not to derail this too much, but Kosta will be open in Columbia soon, so another KKFer to visit in the area.

Now that Marc has 3 places going, it will be a little harder to track him down. With Barcochina and Bond Street so close together it was easy to check for him in one place, and then go look at the other. Plus his knives were all in one spot


----------

